# Menstruation?



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2018)

I just started bleeding after two weeks of crazy moodswings and other shit. I don't mind the blood. I actually had a dream about vampires last night and I just woke up and I'm covered in blood, and I don't give a fuck. But the hormonal(?) mood fluctuations are a bitch.

*PMS BE LIKE:*











*Before or after PMS be like:*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2018)

I thought you were a guy, Xitheon!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 23, 2018)

*.*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2018)

TMI that is all I can say! (Also is this thread against the CoC?)


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Alondight (Jul 23, 2018)

Being a woman ain't easy


----------



## Rant (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck I hate pms, I hate bleeding for a week and feeling like I'm gonna die or stab the next person who looks at me. Also all the chocolate sacrifices my mate has to give me to keep me under control its like I'm a wild animal he's gotta distract so he can escape


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm glad I'm gay


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm glad I'm gay


^This sorry about that ladies.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

You don't have PMS. You're just overy acting.


But jokes aside, I hope you're doing OK.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You don't have PMS. You're just overy acting.
> 
> 
> But jokes aside, I hope you're doing OK.


Good point if she is bleeding to much she needs seek a doctor immediately.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Being a woman ain't easy



Actually, it's more like this:


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 23, 2018)

Incoming rant:



Spoiler



As someone who likely has endometriosis but can’t afford what it takes to diagnose and/or deal with it, is genderfluid, married to a woman....

Every deathly painful month where I can’t eat and get very sick and miss work and _every other pointless monstrosity _my body likes to throw at me to make my wife convinced I’m literally falling apart is just another reminder about the skewed system we have in place about how they’d rather protect the chance you might want to have a baby as a biowoman than put her health first. 

It’s pointless for me to have this or have to jump through hoops for an “unnecessary proceedure” as even if I wanted to have a baby...I have a wife yo. I have a spare uterus. 

One that doesn’t try to kill me every month and leave residual pain for the rest of it. 

But what do I know.



*ahem* 
I mean right! They are terrible and gross and why do they charge so much for hygiene supplies for them...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd like to see men menstrate.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd like to see men menstrate.



Done and done V:


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 23, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Good point if she is bleeding to much she needs seek a doctor immediately.


The sad part is, even if she went & told them she thought it was "too much", the doc would just say 'no, that's completely normal'. 

It's absolutely ridiculous!! And yes, @Skychickens, it's stupid how much we have to pay for the supplies we need to deal with this plague every month! 

I could've bought a brand new truck with what I've spent over the years.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anyone else keep clicking on this thread just to see the picture of the happy puppy? It keeps making me smile


----------



## Rant (Jul 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> The sad part is, even if she went & told them she thought it was "too much", the doc would just say 'no, that's completely normal'.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous!! And yes, @Skychickens, it's stupid how much we have to pay for the supplies we need to deal with this plague every month!
> 
> I could've bought a brand new truck with what I've spent over the years.


Worse yet if you're female and go to the doctor for *ANYTHING* it always comes back to your fucking uterus and hormones! 
Broken arm? Take a midol! 
Really sick and falling apart? Oh that's just your hormones. 
Literally dying of anything?! Oh you're just exaggerating.

* It's either all in your head or your stupid uterus!!!*


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 23, 2018)

Rant said:


> Worse yet if you're female and go to the doctor for *ANYTHING* it always comes back to your fucking uterus and hormones!
> Broken arm? Take a midol!
> Really sick and falling apart? Oh that's just your hormones.
> Literally dying of anything?! Oh you're just exaggerating.
> ...


Yas!! This!! Or, it's that we need to lose weight. Really? 

Total fucking conspiracy!!

And why can't I voluntarily get my uterus taken out? There's no medical reason for it to stay. There are certainly no more babies coning out of my body. So, why should it have to be medically necessary for it to have to come out?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 24, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Actually, it's more like this:


Is this Imperial Guard simulator?


----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yas!! This!! Or, it's that we need to lose weight. Really?
> 
> Total fucking conspiracy!!
> 
> And why can't I voluntarily get my uterus taken out? There's no medical reason for it to stay. There are certainly no more babies coning out of my body. So, why should it have to be medically necessary for it to have to come out?


And all the fucking hoops you gotta go through just for birth control! Like nobody yells at guys buying condoms so they can have sex, but you have to walk past a firing squad of religious nutbags screaming you're a whore to get some pills!!!! So much hypocrisy that I want to murder the patriarchy!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> And all the fucking hoops you gotta go through just for birth control! Like nobody yells at guys buying condoms so they can have sex, but you have to walk past a firing squad of religious nutbags screaming you're a whore to get some pills!!!! So much hypocrisy that I want to murder the patriarchy!!



Wat?

Just go to any general practitioner or NP and they'll prescribe them. Why would you have to walk past any religious nutbags?


----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Wat?
> 
> Just go to any general practitioner or NP and they'll prescribe them. Why would you have to walk past any religious nutbags?


Do you live in one of those blessed countries where they don't dehumanize anybody who's not a heterosexual white male? Can I mail myself to you?

Let me show you. 


Spoiler: Rant about pro lifers








You go to any women's clinic and normally face 2 to 30 "pro-life" people. Usualy armed with grotesque imagery of supposedly botched abortions and pamphlets of misinformation and lies. These same people don't support any sort of women's Aid or care, or anything that would support a single mother with children. They aren't pro-life they're just Pro birth. They force rape victims and children molested by their family to endure an unwanted, traumatic pregnancy which oftentimes leaves the mother in worse shape mentally and physically than she started. I'm not shitting you. This is the reality across the US for thousands every day. This isn't about the life of a human, it's about control.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 24, 2018)

I live in 'Murica. Where are you from?

I am genuinely curious why you think you have to walk past religious nuts to get birth control though. Abortion? Yea I could see it, but birth control? You can get a 'scrip for that from any general medical facility. Go to your community health center if you don't have insurance. They charge on a sliding scale based on income.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I live in 'Murica. Where are you from?
> 
> I am genuinely curious why you think you have to walk past religious nuts to get birth control though. Abortion? Yea I could see it, but birth control? You can get a 'scrip for that from any general medical facility. Go to your community health center if you don't have insurance. They charge on a sliding scale based on income.



Not everywhere in "'murica" had that luxury. In fact alarmingly few places in this country have that luxury, even on the relatively progressive coasts. And there's still an unecessary stigma about any sort of control of how one has over if and how they give birth, especially women.

And I'm a guy so I'll never have the brunt of it directed at me, but I still see it and it's still messed up on so many levels.

As for the main topic, while blood of any kind skeeves me out, I actually have always had a relatively positive attitude towards menstruation, always hated how other guys were willfully ignorant and rude about it, and always strove to make sure my female friends and loved ones were comfortable by any means necessary (up to and including wink wink nudge nudge where appropriate).


----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I live in 'Murica. Where are you from?
> 
> I am genuinely curious why you think you have to walk past religious nuts to get birth control though. Abortion? Yea I could see it, but birth control? You can get a 'scrip for that from any general medical facility. Go to your community health center if you don't have insurance. They charge on a sliding scale based on income.



I live in the south. Only two planned Parenthoods are left in my state. TWO. You can't just go to a regular doctor for anything beyond the Pill contraceptives, and often times if your appointment isn't as important it can get pushed back, throwing you off track/running out if you do take the pill.  OBYGN are few and far between, and some are at crisis centers, aka fake planned parenthood. There's over 200 of these crisis centers in my state, providing misinformation and scaring vulnerable women. One of the top leaders for Crisis centers said their goal is to remove the choice, because when there's only one option left they'll take it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 24, 2018)

YAAAAAAAASSSS BIIIIITCH PREACH

Cramps are the worst part for me.  Last month I actually passed out.  Usually it’s just me sitting in the corner of a scalding hot shower and sobbing inconsolably


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You don't have PMS. You're just ovary acting.
> 
> 
> But jokes aside, I hope you're doing OK.


ftfy
But clever.  I’m gonna have to use that


----------



## Dongding (Jul 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> Worse yet if you're female and go to the doctor for *ANYTHING* it always comes back to your fucking uterus and hormones!
> Broken arm? Take a midol!
> Really sick and falling apart? Oh that's just your hormones.
> Literally dying of anything?! Oh you're just exaggerating.
> ...


Ii nevre knoew yuo had a vagoo.


----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ii nevre knoew yuo had a vagoo.


Tbh I hated being female for the longest time but now it's like my self worth shouldn't be based on a gender I didn't choose, there's far more important things to measure a person by like their morals and work ethic.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> Tbh I hated being female for the longest time but now it's like my self worth shouldn't be based on a gender I didn't choose, there's far more important things to measure a person by like their morals and work ethic.


Amen!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 24, 2018)

One day a friend of mine asked me to buy pills for her, she said it's over the counter.
She told me the name of the pills and went over to the pharmacy.

Asked for the pills and the store lady's eyes went wide
The girls around me was eyeing me and one of them was like: "Those pills are for abortion" 

Eyed her back and said "How do you know what the pills are for?"

Everyone quickly left embarrassed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 24, 2018)

I have every sympathy for women. I have seen what the "monthly gift" does to you all, physically, mentally, and emotionally. It is truly fucked up!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 24, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm glad I'm gay


I’m married to another woman.  It’s honestly not as bad as people would think, having twice the amount of menstrual cycles, just limits fun time lol


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have every sympathy for women. I have seen what the "monthly gift" does to you all, physically, mentally, and emotionally. It is truly fucked up!


And financially.  It’s expensive to not suffer lol. I stock up on Tylenol, chocolate, water bottles, grass, and as many fluffy blankets as I can find in the apartment.


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2018)

Anne Sexton had a very success poem in the 60s surrounding the matter; among those to make talking about such things, and more, that were generally very taboo to mention, then:






Footage from a rare interview; beautiful woman; I wish I could write and read as well as she does; amazing gravity and humor about her, crazy as she was.

I think I am like the male version of her, only I have not won a Pulitzer Prize, and have managed, so far, to live a bit longer...


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> One day a friend of mine asked me to buy pills for her, she said it's over the counter.
> She told me the name of the pills and went over to the pharmacy.
> 
> Asked for the pills and the store lady's eyes went wide
> ...


I can definitely see that happening!


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Does anyone else keep clicking on this thread just to see the picture of the happy puppy? It keeps making me smile


Nope.


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

The pill made my period painless, but I switched to a copper implant because people that can get migraines+aura have a tiny highered risk for strokes on the pill. Not that relevant, but I'm a clumsy chaotic person with my head in the clouds, I forgot my pills sometimes... and the implant lasts up to 5 years if you're lucky and it's cheaper. But now off from hormone pills I finally know what the other women talk about. Kinda. Still very mild in comparison to what I read on here, phew... I only have one day of pain, but I cannot concentrate or stand still when a wave of pain hits me, it's like tiny stabs or something. I would have to take a painkiller normally, but I hate the thought of eating a painkiller monthly for decades... :I

Also your vampire dream, hehe... nice one.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> I live in the south. Only two planned Parenthoods are left in my state. TWO. You can't just go to a regular doctor for anything beyond the Pill contraceptives, and often times if your appointment isn't as important it can get pushed back, throwing you off track/running out if you do take the pill.  OBYGN are few and far between, and some are at crisis centers, aka fake planned parenthood. There's over 200 of these crisis centers in my state, providing misinformation and scaring vulnerable women. One of the top leaders for Crisis centers said their goal is to remove the choice, because when there's only one option left they'll take it.



Ahh those goddamn crusis centers. I saw a Last Week Tonight episode on them and wanted to wipe them from the Earth.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought you were a guy, Xitheon!



BOYS FROM THE DWARF!!!!!!


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Ahh those goddamn crusis centers. I saw a Last Week Tonight episode on them and wanted to wipe them from the Earth.


Watch this


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Nightlock (Jul 24, 2018)

Xitheon said:


>


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 24, 2018)

I always tell my guy friends that it pretty much feels like being food poisoned, except you bleed as well.

If I don't take pain killers I get sick. Also instead of being angry, I get super sad and just cry at everything . ;^;


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## KyooTea (Aug 4, 2018)

3 month BC. 4 periods a year. It's great, highly recommend.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2018)

Could ladies please tell me is 2nd day always the worst? My gf is always attempting to murder me on 2nd day but she is bit too adorable to be the killer.


Btw with a bloodloss your iron reserve is lowering resulting in bad mood so I suggest you eat a lot of iron, spinach for example


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine always come at around the beginning of the month, then goes away a week later after (probably because I try and walk a lot, eat a LOT of red meat and other things that have iron+dark chocolate, and do other stuff to make it 'go away' quick. 
I know I'm approaching 'Apocalypse Bloodbath month' due to this:

*curses up a storm, and is angry*
*wonders why the hell I'm moody and more temperamental suddenly* 
*feels something that is different than usual*
Oh yeah... that's right... THAT.
*cue changing clothing and throwing it in the washer because a bit of blood soaked through, and wearing a pad after getting in new clothes*

Hate it, hate it... Absolutely hate it...


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh why did this thread revive itself? Why....


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2018)

I drink my own menstrual blood because I want to get pregnant. That's how it works. I did google asks so must be true.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 4, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I drink my own menstrual blood because I want to get pregnant. That's how it works. I did google asks so must be true.


----------



## FuzzyEmira (Aug 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Could ladies please tell me is 2nd day always the worst? My gf is always attempting to murder me on 2nd day but she is bit too adorable to be the killer.



Oh wow, I thought it was just me. 
At least for me as well, the 2nd day often seems to be the most agonizing of the entire week!


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 5, 2018)

@bhutrflai Honestly, all those are such a mood. 

*Also watches guys cringe in agony on seeing this thread*
*sips tea because haha, funny why men grossed by blood bleeding out from us yet they are okay with blood-fountain-gushing from someone getting maimed in violent movies?*


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 5, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh why did this thread revive itself? Why....



It bled for five days and *DIDN'T DIE.*


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 5, 2018)

After reading this thread, I may go praise the mother nature for making my periods painless , without mood swings and cravings... It's just "oh there is blood oops". Oh, and acne. The acne is annoying.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

And it only gets worse the older you get.


----------



## MissNook (Aug 5, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> And it only gets worse the older you get.


It depends ^^ For me it's the contrary. It was a real pain with headache and heavy cramps when I was a teen and I often had to miss school. But eventually it became better. Now I only occasionally have headache and the cramps are nearly all the time bearable. 
I also have some medication when it's the worst day, but I don't need to take it each time. 

Btw @HistoricalyIncorrect for me it's not the 2nd day, it's the 3rd and the 4th for different reasons. The 3rd I'm irritable and the 4th I'm often just feeling unwell enough to have it reflects on my behavior.

We're not all on the same team for the menstruation


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

MissNook said:


> It depends ^^ For me it's the contrary. It was a real pain with headache and heavy cramps when I was a teen and I often had to miss school. But eventually it became better. Now I only occasionally have headache and the cramps are nearly all the time bearable.
> I also have some medication when it's the worst day, but I don't need to take it each time.
> 
> Btw @HistoricalyIncorrect for me it's not the 2nd day, it's the 3rd and the 4th for different reasons. The 3rd I'm irritable and the 4th I'm often just feeling unwell enough to have it reflects on my behavior.
> ...


I've always likened me on my period as a snarling hellhound. Just about every day.
Well, I'm not sure of you're age MissNook, but I'm in my mid 40's and considering I'm the only female in my blood related family that hasn't had a partial or whole hysterectomy, and the blood work is backing it up, I'm pre- menopausal. 
Ask your mommas girls, it ain't over till the car gets to the end of the line.


----------



## Rant (Aug 5, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh why did this thread revive itself? Why....


To make you in particular suffer. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I drink my own menstrual blood because I want to get pregnant. That's how it works. I did google asks so must be true.


....

Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> Please tell me you're joking.


I choose to believe she is.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh why did this thread revive itself? Why....


Because it comes every month.


----------



## MissNook (Aug 5, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> I've always likened me on my period as a snarling hellhound. Just about every day.
> Well, I'm not sure of you're age MissNook, but I'm in my mid 40's and considering I'm the only female in my blood related family that hasn't had a partial or whole hysterectomy, and the blood work is backing it up, I'm pre- menopausal.
> Ask your mommas girls, it ain't over till the car gets to the end of the line.


It was just to say it can become better too. I'm 30 btw ^^ 
And I agree it ain't over till the end. My mom is a good example of that since her menopause has brought her back the headaches and some stomach cramps she didn't have for the past 20 years. 
But yeah we (girls with menstruation) have to deal with it. I tend to find myself with less pain since I began to do breathing exercises (like for relieving stress) when I have mine. And as idiot as it may seem, thinking of menstruation as a positive thing (as a normal thing, that just says "hey you're alright, your uterus is working, yeah!") has helped me to lessen my stress and ease the cramps. Cause I was anticipating the pain and that made me unable to relax my muscles, making the cramps more painful.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm very grateful that my PMS isn't that bad, and since it's on a clock work schedule (thanks, birth control!), I am able to stop and take a step back if I feel myself reacting more emotionally to things than normal and link it back to my hormones going crazy.

My best friend has PCOS though so I feel bad with what she's gotta go through.


----------



## KyooTea (Aug 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm very grateful that my PMS isn't that bad, and since it's on a clock work schedule (thanks, birth control!), I am able to stop and take a step back if I feel myself reacting more emotionally to things than normal and link it back to my hormones going crazy.
> 
> My best friend has PCOS though so I feel bad with what she's gotta go through.


PCOS is absolutely awful. I have it, and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 6, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> PCOS is absolutely awful. I have it, and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


what exactly do you mean? I was suspected of PCOS because my testosterone is off, but frankly, I had no idea that the symptoms of it can be that bad?


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 6, 2018)

MissNook said:


> It was just to say it can become better too. I'm 30 btw ^^
> And I agree it ain't over till the end. My mom is a good example of that since her menopause has brought her back the headaches and some stomach cramps she didn't have for the past 20 years.
> But yeah we (girls with menstruation) have to deal with it. I tend to find myself with less pain since I began to do breathing exercises (like for relieving stress) when I have mine. And as idiot as it may seem, thinking of menstruation as a positive thing (as a normal thing, that just says "hey you're alright, your uterus is working, yeah!") has helped me to lessen my stress and ease the cramps. Cause I was anticipating the pain and that made me unable to relax my muscles, making the cramps more painful.


Everybody is different, everyone's system works differently. I've always had a crap shoot as to what to expect, some months it's pretty mild, others I'm doubled up in bed wondering which was worse, kidney failure, natural childbirth or being stabbed.  I started having them when I was 11, and I've skipped a period up to 4 months before. I'm a bizarre case, and taking hormonal birth control has always been pretty disastrous for me. (pill: blood clots shot: bled heavily for 3 months implant: massive infection when it moved among other side effects)  
I agree that your cycle shouldn't be demonized. I grew up Irish Catholic, so in the beginning it was for me, but as I grew up, and out of the Christian faith, I saw that it's just natural. I usually just power through the pain, or let myself nap through it, sometimes it's just dealing with the pain. The worse is the mood swings. I will be a raving, rabid bitch one minute, the next I'm a sobbing mess. And my anxiety peaks like Everest.


----------



## Rant (Aug 6, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Everybody is different, everyone's system works differently. I've always had a crap shoot as to what to expect, some months it's pretty mild, others I'm doubled up in bed wondering which was worse, kidney failure, natural childbirth or being stabbed.  I started having them when I was 11, and I've skipped a period up to 4 months before. I'm a bizarre case, and taking hormonal birth control has always been pretty disastrous for me. (pill: blood clots shot: bled heavily for 3 months implant: massive infection when it moved among other side effects)
> I agree that your cycle shouldn't be demonized. I grew up Irish Catholic, so in the beginning it was for me, but as I grew up, and out of the Christian faith, I saw that it's just natural. I usually just power through the pain, or let myself nap through it, sometimes it's just dealing with the pain. The worse is the mood swings. I will be a raving, rabid bitch one minute, the next I'm a sobbing mess. And my anxiety peaks like Everest.


I got the arm in plant but now it's like double the cost to get it removed and work has made it impossible to get the hours needed for insurance so I'm stuck with it. :/ Can't find any info on what will happen to me if I keep a 3 yr implant for 5+ years. 

But yeah everyone reacts and has different things happen. Wish they'd make some sort of birthconbirth that works for everyone.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 6, 2018)

Rant said:


> I got the arm in plant but now it's like double the cost to get it removed and work has made it impossible to get the hours needed for insurance so I'm stuck with it. :/ Can't find any info on what will happen to me if I keep a 3 yr implant for 5+ years.
> 
> But yeah everyone reacts and has different things happen. Wish they'd make some sort of birthconbirth that works for everyone.


Go to your nearest Planned Parenthood and they will remove it for a very low to no cost. If you don't have one ion your area, look for the nearest women's clinic and call around!


----------



## KyooTea (Aug 6, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> what exactly do you mean? I was suspected of PCOS because my testosterone is off, but frankly, I had no idea that the symptoms of it can be that bad?


The testosterone is one part. I have a lower voice, I have lots of body hair that's just awful. (WAY TMI LOOK AWAY NOW IF SQUEAMISH) I have a mustache I have to shave. My periods (before birth control) would be very sporadic. Sometimes I'd have 2 periods in a month that both lasted 9 days. Even with birth control it's so heavy I have to use pads/tampons both pretty much the entire week. I get lots of random stabbing pains in my ovaries from cysts. I have lots of extra hormones, I have a hyperactive thyroid disorder, so we think that might have influenced it some. It's just painful, heavy and gross.


----------



## Rant (Aug 6, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Go to your nearest Planned Parenthood and they will remove it for a very low to no cost. If you don't have one ion your area, look for the nearest women's clinic and call around!


I did. It's $400 to just remove it. It was like $180 to get it years ago. I'd cut it out myself if I wasn't such a coward.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2018)

So in the UK 'period' means menstruation, and the piece of punctuation that Americans call 'period' is known as a 'full-stop'. 

So whenever Americans say 'I need to stop eating chocolate; period.' it means something a bit different here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So in the UK 'period' means menstruation, and the piece of punctuation that Americans call 'period' is known as a 'full-stop'.
> 
> So whenever Americans say 'I need to stop eating chocolate; period.' it means something a bit different here.


Haha! I needed a smile knowing my period is right around the corner. Thanks!


I have been dealing with this shit for over 30yrs. Never had much issue with pain or heavy flow, even after having my kids. After 2nd was born, got the 10yr copper IUD. No problems whatsoever. It was basically a foreign object in my uterus. No extra hormones, just some plastic & wire. But wasn't ready to commit to 'no more kids ever' since I was only 25. 
Six yrs later, finally decided for sure I was done & got snipped. 1st period after was horrendous. The pain kept me in bed for 2 days. Flow was like the flood gates had been opened. Had no clue what was up. Went for my followup from surgery & doc says it's normal. I was like, I traded no babies for this! Shit!! 
Now 9 yrs later, they are still brutal. I wish I had insurance & that a partial hysterectomy was a voluntary procedure, cause I'd be the first in line. Keep the ovaries cause gods know I need the hormones. But my uterus serves absolutely no purpose anymore, ither than to give me hell every month. 

(And our daughter runs a week ahead of me, so our house is only sane about 1 week out of every month.)


----------



## KyooTea (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha! I needed a smile knowing my period is right around the corner. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I have been dealing with this shit for over 30yrs. Never had much issue with pain or heavy flow, even after having my kids. After 2nd was born, got the 10yr copper IUD. No problems whatsoever. It was basically a foreign object in my uterus. No extra hormones, just some plastic & wire. But wasn't ready to commit to 'no more kids ever' since I was only 25.
> ...


Do you recommend the copper IUD? I've looked into it as a non-hormone way to help with BC. How did it effect your periods? I've heard it can make them heavier.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Do you recommend the copper IUD? I've looked into it as a non-hormone way to help with BC. How did it effect your periods? I've heard it can make them heavier.


I had no issue with it at all. My periods weren't all that awful at that point in my life, and nothing changed there. It was a 15min procedure to put it in place. There was a string attached that you used to check to make sure it was still in place. 

I really wanted no extra hormones, which is why I chose the copper one. The other option put off *something* (honestly can't remember & it's probably changed since) and it would actually make your periods all but disappear. Had a friend use it & she never had any issue either. But I don't see how it's good to stop a woman's cycle like that? I don't know. Maybe it is harmless, but I felt better doing what I did.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 7, 2018)

Spoiler: For the sake of those who are sensitive to this topic



Periods really, really suck. I don't have the worst of them but the bleeding sucks and on the first few days, there's always these completely agonizing cramps that don't even completely fade after taking ibuprofen.  They even make me sick and I feel like vomiting. And then after the cramps, there's still a lot of heavy blood-flow and moving is just so uncomfortable, even with maxi pads.


----------



## Dancy (Aug 29, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> 3 month BC. 4 periods a year. It's great, highly recommend.


_if it works that well, i might do it._
_mine are getting to be a bit much._
_-_-_​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 29, 2018)

I am a guy, so no periods for me.
However, I keep getting sore titties every month for like 2 weeks. Every time I google it, it tells me it's PMS. Help.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 29, 2018)

Rant said:


> I got the arm in plant but now it's like double the cost to get it removed and work has made it impossible to get the hours needed for insurance so I'm stuck with it. :/ Can't find any info on what will happen to me if I keep a 3 yr implant for 5+ years.


With the caveat that I'm only speaking from personal experience and am not qualified to give Real Medical Advice: I kept my last arm implant (Implanon) in for... I don't know how long, to be honest. Definitely more than five years, probably 5+ years after its expiry date tbh. Aside from the hormones (which would have tapered off, I imagine), the thing is supposed to be inert, and my understanding is that things like migration etc happen when they're new. Obviously check in every so often to make sure it still is where it's supposed to be (at least with mine it was easy to just feel it under the skin), but it shouldn't be a major issue. 

Getting this last one out was way shittier than my prior two, but I don't know if that was because I'd had it longer or because the midwife who removed it was just that bad, OR because it was the first one I had after they changed the location recommendations. She certainly was bad at closing up the incision, and ignorant about STIs, so I'm not going to discount the possibility that she just sucked.

Being that I don't want kids at all, I got Essure last year. Super smooth procedure, non-hormonal (one reason I didn't want a new implant was that the hormone level shift between old and fresh implants seemed to really do a number on me the last time I had a new one put in), very high success rate, though not reversible so obviously only an option if you know you won't want kids. My main point of dissatisfaction is that I didn't get it done seven years earlier.


----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 29, 2018)

I haven't had a period in over 4 years.  I'm planning to have a voluntary partial hysterectomy soon.


----------



## Rant (Aug 30, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> With the caveat that I'm only speaking from personal experience and am not qualified to give Real Medical Advice: I kept my last arm implant (Implanon) in for... I don't know how long, to be honest. Definitely more than five years, probably 5+ years after its expiry date tbh. Aside from the hormones (which would have tapered off, I imagine), the thing is supposed to be inert, and my understanding is that things like migration etc happen when they're new. Obviously check in every so often to make sure it still is where it's supposed to be (at least with mine it was easy to just feel it under the skin), but it shouldn't be a major issue.
> 
> Getting this last one out was way shittier than my prior two, but I don't know if that was because I'd had it longer or because the midwife who removed it was just that bad, OR because it was the first one I had after they changed the location recommendations. She certainly was bad at closing up the incision, and ignorant about STIs, so I'm not going to discount the possibility that she just sucked.
> 
> Being that I don't want kids at all, I got Essure last year. Super smooth procedure, non-hormonal (one reason I didn't want a new implant was that the hormone level shift between old and fresh implants seemed to really do a number on me the last time I had a new one put in), very high success rate, though not reversible so obviously only an option if you know you won't want kids. My main point of dissatisfaction is that I didn't get it done seven years earlier.


I just finished cutting mine out. Holy shit that was hard only because I had a panic attack halfway in. *Whew* my Mate would make an awesome doctor.


----------



## alphienya (Aug 30, 2018)

Spoiler



I just realized that I've only had like five periods within the last year.

Pros:

- It makes me a little less uncomfortable in this train wreck I call my body
- Less money spent on sanitary stuff for it

Cons:

- They last for like 2-3 weeks when they actually happen and oh god it's hell
- Just reminds me that I need to add an OBGYN to the list of doctors I need to see
- Visiting said OBGYN will likely make me hate myself very much

hhhaaaaaah pcos is a blessing and a curse

Also seeing menstruation stuff almost always talked about as girl things makes me so intensely uncomfortable that I often refrain from talking about it as much as I possibly can. Being afraid people are gonna shoo ya away from convos like this for one reason or another sucks. :s


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

My only struggle with it is that I'm so hungry for things that I have to travel to eat :I
the distance required varies: from the mall to another fucking country.

Brain and Uterus: Remember that egg tart from Hong Kong you ate the last summer?
Me: I CANT RIGHT NOW

Sometimes a good ole cup ramen does the trick
but sometimes it's never enough.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 30, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> I haven't had a period in over 4 years.  I'm planning to have a voluntary partial hysterectomy soon.


Can I ask what part of the world are you in? 
Southeast USA, here. I was told about 5yrs ago that a partial hysterectomy is only done if its considered 'medically necessary'. If it had been a voluntary thing & I had the funds, I would've been first in line!! After 30yrs of this bullshit, I am done!!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 30, 2018)

alphienya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably have PCOS (obgyn was like "have hormone test to confirm" after ultrasounding my ovaries; dr that looked at my bloodwork was like "have ultrasound to confirm"), and to my great surprise, after never anything approaching regular for >15 years, after my sterilization my period has kept a schedule remarkably well. Given that the procedure itself is so non-invasive, the only thing I can think of that could have sorted it is the high-dose hormones they had me take like a couple weeks before the procedure to force start a cycle and make sure I was where they wanted me when I went in to get it done. 

I hate my period, but I have to say at least the bleeding is a lot more sparse, and the cramping less, than I'm used to when I was getting it every 3-4 months or so. I don't know if that holds true for everyone, but for me it seems like frequency and terribleness have some kind of tradeoff relationship. I can totally see how it'd be extra hellish for you to have it at all, though. :/


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had partners who have gone through variations of a lot of the stories I'm seeing here re: PCOS/troubles with invasive birth control/irregular cycles in general. It's obviously not my place to give details, only to say I know enough of what it's like through being adjascent to it that my heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 30, 2018)

@bhutrflai

I live in Canada. Usually most doctors won't consider it until you're at least 25 because of doctor's ethics - but I have physical and mental illnesses that are made worse by menstruation, so that definitely helps things go along faster. I actually have an appointment about the subject coming up soon. I'm 22, so I should only have a few years left to wait.


----------



## pippi (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm really sorry, I didn't read past the first page yet, but I probably will eventually.  
I missed so much school as a kid because I'd bleed through everything and all over the chairs and get sent home every month.  I been begging doctors to take out my uterus for years now, I've seen sooooo many doctors and they all refuse to do it.   It's always "but KIDSSSS" and I say I don't even want the ones I got and then they LAUGH.  
And not to mention the required invasive pentetration you are forced to go through if you want so much as birth control pills.  Oh yeah, and also a few doctors denied me birth control pills because it might make me gain weight.  Like a baby won't make me gain weight.   And literally I ONLY want my periods gone, and they completely ignore me no matter how many times I bring this up.  They just say there's no options for me and too bad.


----------



## Rant (Sep 2, 2018)

pippi said:


> I'm really sorry, I didn't read past the first page yet, but I probably will eventually.
> I missed so much school as a kid because I'd bleed through everything and all over the chairs and get sent home every month.  I been begging doctors to take out my uterus for years now, I've seen sooooo many doctors and they all refuse to do it.   It's always "but KIDSSSS" and I say I don't even want the ones I got and then they LAUGH.
> And not to mention the required invasive pentetration you are forced to go through if you want so much as birth control pills.  Oh yeah, and also a few doctors denied me birth control pills because it might make me gain weight.  Like a baby won't make me gain weight.   And literally I ONLY want my periods gone, and they completely ignore me no matter how many times I bring this up.  They just say there's no options for me and too bad.


*Hugs*
Holy shit do I understand your pain. THIS is why we need better female care and doctors! If I had the power I'd give you whatever birthcontrole that would help


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

My period is pretty manageable now that I'm older. When I was younger, it was super heavy and lasted 5-7 days. It was also impossible to time because it was so irregular and I had a lot of accidents. Now it's light enough to get by with just a tampon (I used to have to wear a tampon and pad) and only last 2-4 days. Downside is my biological clock is ticking like hell. All I think about is babies. And I was a person who wanted to get my tubes tied for most of my life.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 3, 2018)

Ugh girl same. Last week I was literally fucking crying for no reason. I’m glad I isolate myself when I get to the last of my birth control cause I probably wouldn’t have any friends if I let them be around me when I’m PMSing. Unless it’s to bring me food. Those friends can stay.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 3, 2018)

I feel like such a fly on the wall in this topic... it's a good topic though.


----------



## pippi (Sep 3, 2018)

Rant said:


> *Hugs*
> Holy shit do I understand your pain. THIS is why we need better female care and doctors! If I had the power I'd give you whatever birthcontrole that would help


I didn't even want the pills, I only got them because they won't give me my MEDICALLY NECESSARY surgery.  the pills make me super nauseous.  I already had to miss work a few times because I couldn't sleep from having to puke the entire night before and was too scared to go through that at work all day.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 3, 2018)

pippi said:


> I didn't even want the pills, I only got them because they won't give me my MEDICALLY NECESSARY surgery.  the pills make me super nauseous.  I already had to miss work a few times because I couldn't sleep from having to puke the entire night before and was too scared to go through that at work all day.


I can't promise it'll be a solution, but try checking childfree communities for childfree-friendly doctors in your area if you haven't already. While I no longer actively participate in the communities due to how they can sometimes go overboard on the vitriol against children and parents, they do tend to be good about gathering information about what doctors may be willing to perform sterilizations. Second choice and more of a hail Mary would be looking at listings of queer-friendly doctors (as they are a bit more likely to listen to what you want to do with your body).


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

That's why I love my IUD, no more periods besides the very rare spottings!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm menstruating again.







_*DRINK MY MENSES.*_


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2018)

The hormones are back!! In full force. So it'll be any day now. Yay.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 1, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> The hormones are back!! In full force. So it'll be any day now. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 42813


----------



## Rabbtit (Oct 1, 2018)

o i have birth control and barely get a period #blessed


----------



## Rant (Oct 3, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I'm menstruating again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those idiots who wanted to drink that stuff are insane. It's raw sewage from a leaking pipe that filtered into that and rotted the mummies


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 28, 2018)

Needed this laugh! 


 

She was actually early with her visit for me this time around, and invited herself to tag along to our yearly costume party. 

Bitch always ruining my fun.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 29, 2018)

So - me and my menstruation..

It's awful.
The pain. I nearly overdose on pain meds whenever the time comes. At least 3,000 mg of ibuprofen during the time, and I am Not over exaggerating.

However..mood swings and such..there aren't any..
In fact, it's kinda..odd..I'm actually considered..nicer..and Way more affectionate when I'm on that time..


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 29, 2018)

Rant said:


> Those idiots who wanted to drink that stuff are insane. It's raw sewage from a leaking pipe that filtered into that and rotted the mummies



 That's what they want you to think.

Ancient mummy juice will awaken your true potential and unlock the doors of heaven thus transcending humanity and allowing you to resurrect the dead


----------



## Dancy (Oct 30, 2018)

_so it's a good thing i'm not necroing this thread._
_i wanted to ask about the birth control implant i've seen mentioned here._
_what should i know if i'm interested in getting it?_
_what should i know that i can't research?_​


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _so it's a good thing i'm not necroing this thread._
> _i wanted to ask about the birth control implant i've seen mentioned here._
> _what should i know if i'm interested in getting it?_
> _what should i know that i can't research?_​


If possible, have both yourself and someone close to you pay close attention to your emotional state before and after insertion. One reason I opted not to get mine replaced the last time it ran out, and used condoms only for contraception for a few years, instead, was that I seemed to get more and more sensitive to the hormones; while the hormone levels from an implant don't get the once-daily spike that you get from the pill, a fresh implant seemed to be enough of a change to make me miserable for some time after replacing it. This didn't happen when I got my first one, mind, but my third implant had me acting like the stereotypical mood-swinging pregnant lady in some bad movie for like a month. If you find it does impact your moods, I'm not saying you should have it removed for that reason alone, but it may be a sign you shouldn't get a new one once it expires,

It's also liable to mess with your cycles. I was never regular, so pushing my cycle to approximately every 3-4 months didn't bother me much, but I did once have my period last for over a month when I was on my first implant. 

Overall, it's absolutely the best birth control I've been on aside from sterilization, but eventually hormones turned out to not so much be for me.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 30, 2018)

Speaking as a ~c i s s t r a i g h t w h i t e m a l e~ I continue to find this thread enlightening, informative, and full of just good people sharing good stories and life advice and I hope it keeps going.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 30, 2018)

I just never want to look at that first page again


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 30, 2018)

ewwwww
why this even exists


----------



## Rant (Oct 31, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _so it's a good thing i'm not necroing this thread._
> _i wanted to ask about the birth control implant i've seen mentioned here._
> _what should i know if i'm interested in getting it?_
> _what should i know that i can't research?_​


Another thing to look at is what's covered by your insurance. I know in Arkansas the shot is covered but the implant can be rejected for no reason forcing the patient to pay for it out of pocket because once the order is put in it HAS to be paid for. For me, the implant was the better option as the Depo Shot kept increasing in costs every year. But then I lost my insurance and had to remove it myself. 

I wish getting birth control was as easy as getting Viagra. :/


----------



## Rant (Oct 31, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> ewwwww
> why this even exists


Because fuck you that's why.


----------



## Rant (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 31, 2018)

Rant said:


> I wish getting birth control was as easy as getting Viagra. :/


The irony; I wish getting Viagra was as easy as getting birth control. 
(Birth control is covered by the single-payer "you only pay this much max in a year for your prescriptions" system, here, while ED meds aren't. To me it feels really shitty that being on low income may just... rob someone of a sex life they'd otherwise have.) 



Rant said:


>


Heh. When I had my hellish month-long period back in high school, one of the things suggested to me was peeing on a stick to make sure it wasn't a side effect of pregnancy. (Thankfully, it wasn't, just my body being wonky as fuck.)


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 31, 2018)

pippi said:


> I didn't even want the pills, I only got them because they won't give me my MEDICALLY NECESSARY surgery.  the pills make me super nauseous.  I already had to miss work a few times because I couldn't sleep from having to puke the entire night before and was too scared to go through that at work all day.


That reminds me I heard somewhere there is a birth control pill for men in development. I think maybe....


----------



## Dancy (Oct 31, 2018)

_@Rant @quoting_mungo _
_thank you for the advice._
_i'm trying to get as many opinions as possible, so this helped a lot._​


----------



## Rant (Oct 31, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> The irony; I wish getting Viagra was as easy as getting birth control.
> (Birth control is covered by the single-payer "you only pay this much max in a year for your prescriptions" system, here, while ED meds aren't. To me it feels really shitty that being on low income may just... rob someone of a sex life they'd otherwise have.)
> 
> 
> Heh. When I had my hellish month-long period back in high school, one of the things suggested to me was peeing on a stick to make sure it wasn't a side effect of pregnancy. (Thankfully, it wasn't, just my body being wonky as fuck.)



In the US it's the opposite, most companies will cover the blue pill no question and refuse any form of birth control. Oh and then refuse maternity leave! Yeah pretty fucked up here.


----------



## Rant (Oct 31, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _@Rant @quoting_mungo _
> _thank you for the advice._
> _i'm trying to get as many opinions as possible, so this helped a lot._​


No problem. I hope everything goes well for you. :3


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2018)

This time was really bad. I got up on the bonnet my neighbour's car and started yelling about satan. _Goddamnit, not this shit again..._


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 1, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> That reminds me I heard somewhere there is a birth control pill for men in development. I think maybe....


There are several that have been in development, and failed. Apparently a common issue is that most of the pills companies come up with either have a chance of permanently sterilizing, or damaging sperm in such a way that its possible someone could still get pregnant; with a child that would suffer all sorts of horrible genetic disorders.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 1, 2018)

I read somewhere (on a menstruation page I think on Instagram) that said if you get it when you're in public and have no access to pads, tampons, etc, they said to use your sock and stuff it with toilet paper just as a (very) temporary thing until you find a source where you can get your products. I'm not sure how it works or how comfortable it is because I myself have never tried it, but it's for a dire emergency and I've heard it works like a (less secure) pad.

But going on topic with the birth control situation, I don't really know much about that because I don't even know much about birth control in general.


----------



## pandasayori (Dec 1, 2018)

periods are the reason why I crave early menopause or a hysterectomy


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 2, 2018)

My dead name initials were PMS. I hated that so much.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> periods are the reason why I crave early menopause or a hysterectomy



I know, right? I've wanted a hysterectomy since I was a teen... Since I started, basically. Being a girl sucks. I mean, females are cool, but *being* a girl/woman is freaking hard. It doesn't help that I have gender dysphoria. I don't feel like I'm supposed to be a woman. It doesn't suit me but my body keeps "reminding" me that I'm biologically female. Gah.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone else get super bothered by their own scent when you're on your period? Like, not crotch smell or anything, just your general body scent? Boyfriend says there's no major difference, definitely not of the offensive sort, but to me, my skin smells like infection, especially where it's relatively thin skin, like under my tits. >.< So gross.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Anyone else get super bothered by their own scent when you're on your period? Like, not crotch smell or anything, just your general body scent? Boyfriend says there's no major difference, definitely not of the offensive sort, but to me, my skin smells like infection, especially where it's relatively thin skin, like under my tits. >.< So gross.



I get such terrible depression in the week leading up to my period that I am often in my bed for days, not eating, drinking... or bathing. So yes, I do smell more.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 2, 2018)

menstruation...? never heard of it...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I get such terrible depression in the week leading up to my period that I am often in my bed for days, not eating, drinking... or bathing. So yes, I do smell more.


I'm sorry, that sounds super rough.
Not quite what I meant, though. 
Like, my perception of my own scent seems to go completely out of whack, and I end up perceiving what normally wouldn't bug me as smelling offensive.


----------



## pandasayori (Dec 3, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I know, right? I've wanted a hysterectomy since I was a teen... Since I started, basically. Being a girl sucks. I mean, females are cool, but *being* a girl/woman is freaking hard. It doesn't help that I have gender dysphoria. I don't feel like I'm supposed to be a woman. It doesn't suit me but my body keeps "reminding" me that I'm biologically female. Gah.



Legit my uterus is the reason why I consider myself to be demigirl. I'm fine with being female, I just have no need for a uterus or periods because my anxiety / depression skyrockets and I don't want kids. Like- I just want to be a girl but not deal with the grief of having a uterus. Not a lot of doctors are willing to do surgeries on women who haven't been pregnant at least once. It's so upsetting at times,,,,



quoting_mungo said:


> Anyone else get super bothered by their own scent when you're on your period? Like, not crotch smell or anything, just your general body scent? Boyfriend says there's no major difference, definitely not of the offensive sort, but to me, my skin smells like infection, especially where it's relatively thin skin, like under my tits. >.< So gross.



Oh gosh, same though??? Even if I shower I still smell off and I don't understand why but I wish bodies wouldn't do that. Shower, lotion, body spray, yet still smelling a hint of unknown spice and discomfort.


----------



## Aznig (Dec 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> menstruation...? never heard of it...



I can’t tell if this is ironic or not :V


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

Aznig said:


> I can’t tell if this is ironic or not :V


it's more of a question, nya..


----------



## Aznig (Dec 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> it's more of a question, nya..



Well it’s basically a woman’s time of the month. More specifically, it refers to the process of shedding the uterine lining (AKA bleeding out :V)

Here’s a website with good info in case you truly want to read more. However, periods are... gross.. lol

www.womenshealth.gov: Menstrual cycle tool


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 27, 2019)

You know, it's that time when we should just revive this.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 27, 2019)

im stil heer


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2019)

Do you think vampires just prefer neck blood?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you think vampires just prefer neck blood?


They eat raw bloody meat and then use tampons as tea bags


----------



## Deathless (Mar 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you think vampires just prefer neck blood?


I think everyone does


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 27, 2019)

Amenorrhea, baby!  When I do get my period, it's extremely mild. I have PCOS, but thankfully I don't have any issues with weight. Shaving sucks, though.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 27, 2019)

Not really about periods but maybe a sliver of hope for some? I moved to a pretty rural part of Pennsylvania two years ago and I've been on the pill for years. At my most recent OBGYN visit I asked about more long-term methods of birth control. I got brochures on IUDs and the implant and then my doctor asked me if I had thought about getting my tubes tied. Now it's not a really rural part of PA, but still I was surprised that she suggested it and that made me really happy about who is managing my care. The first time I went to get established I saw a male doctor and even he suggested it!


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

Dont go camping! the bears can smell the menstruation


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Dont go camping! the bears can smell the menstruation


How dare you slander my good name sir!
www.google.com: Bears Not Attracted to Menstruating Women


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Dont go camping! the bears can smell the menstruation


Hold the phone, is this for real?
I was planning on going camping with some friends in an area with bears


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> How dare you slander my good name sir!
> www.google.com: Bears Not Attracted to Menstruating Women





CrookedCroc said:


> Hold the phone, is this for real?
> I was planning on going camping with some friends in an area with bears
> View attachment 58185



You guys are clearly uncultured


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> You guys are clearly uncultured



Mmmm.... that wasn't very cash money of you


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Mmmm.... that wasn't very cash money of you
> View attachment 58187


 
*dozens of bears converge on FAF*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> *dozens of bears converge on FAF*


This is the kind of fake news that gives us bears a bad name! Shame on you!


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

Now this has got me legit wondering about sharks


----------



## Faexie (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Now this has got me legit wondering about sharks


Nope, sharks can barely if not smell it, and aren't all that attracted to human blood normally.

When they attack humans it's usually because they mistook you (typically a surfer) for fish, or because they're really hungry and couldn't find anything tastier (they like fish a lot more than humans)

www.popsci.com: No, menstrual blood does not attract sharks


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

I'd still be nervous going in shark water if I'm bleeding lol


----------



## Faexie (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> I'd still be nervous going in shark water if I'm bleeding lol


If you're bleeding from a cut you would probably not want to go in *salt* water anyway, shark or no shark XD


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> If you're bleeding from a cut you would probably not want to go in *salt* water anyway, shark or no shark XD



Pain is weakness leaving the body lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body lol


Menstrual cramps and mace stand as strong testament against that statement.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Menstrual cramps and mace stand as strong testament against that statement.



 Makes ya tougher


----------

